# How to detect your video card in DOS MODE



## Spykee.32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Wondering whats the video card you are using now, well here is how to tell whats the brand, model, SN

Open the command prompt: 
Start>RUN. type Cmd or command on earlier windows versions

Then when you get to the prompt type

debug (then ENTER)
then type dc:000 35 (then ENTER)
and you will see all the information on your left hand side followed with alot of letters if it didnt showed to you in the first try just type the letter D then ENTER until you get it..
For newer video cards instead of dc:000 35 try dc:000 50 and just continue pressing D followed with ENTER until you get the name of the video card..
To quit the debug command just type the letter Q instead of D

This is good when you dont know whats the video card and then you can just download the drivers from the internet, instead of opening the case and then take the video out of there and see the info from the chip, that takes time..

TRY IT!
Spykee.32


----------

